# static caravan insurance greece



## angel5101 (Feb 23, 2012)

hello does anyone know a company that provides insurance for static caravans in greece, used as a holiday home and rented out?

thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Try Intasure
Holiday Home Insurance & Second Home Insurance UK & Overseas - Intasure


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi there, I am also desperately seeking static caravan insurance in Greece. I did have a policy with intersure but they cancelled it as they no longer insure statics abroad

DId you find somewhere please as I'm getting desperate now?

Thanks a lot


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Grocer - I think you must have suggested Intasure but unfortunately they no longer do static insurance in Greece

I see you are in Greece, any other thoughts please?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Not sure what these are like

Static Caravan Insurance Quote

(see 2nd paragraph)


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

The Grocer said:


> Not sure what these are like
> 
> Static Caravan Insurance Quote
> 
> (see 2nd paragraph)


Thanks, I had tried them but was told that they dont cover Greece (despite the website saying that they do)

Tried the Greek Co. you suggested but no reply as yet - getting a bit desperate now and really didnt think it was going to be this difficult.


----------



## mickyg10 (Nov 12, 2014)

hi i have you been able to get the insurance you where looking for?


----------

